# Excuse my rudeness....



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi ... noticed most people tend to post in here first with some sort of background.. I've just been merrily bantering



errrrm 5ft10/11 ...145lb .... generally winding down cardio and upping weights (except this last few weeks as cutting for hols) training a few yr.. always keen to learn more... and if humour comes on the side all the better.

horserider.... geordie .... peanut butter n jam on a whey pancake addict [[nom nom nom]]


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Welcome on board.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome... Properly. Lol


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

welcome, please do not feed the animals!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

welcome :thumb:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to ukm


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

welcome and thanks for the earlier advice. (beta-blockers)


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> welcome, please do not feed the animals!


cryptic.....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

welcome, please do not feed the animals!

cryptic.....

Prob true though!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

mygym said:


> welcome and thanks for the earlier advice. (beta-blockers)


Ahhhh..yes yes! hope all is well.... and theres a few...so dont panic if your first set isnt ideal  ...I'm on bisoprolol now and only take on *when* my heart is acting up.... means a lot of the time I can just carry on beta-free


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

mygym said:


> welcome, please do not feed the animals!
> 
> cryptic.....
> 
> Prob true though!


;-)))


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

welcome and thanks for the earlier advice. (beta-blockers)

Ahhhh..yes yes! hope all is well.... and theres a few...so dont panic if your first set isnt ideal ...I'm on bisoprolol now and only take on *when* my heart is acting up.... means a lot of the time I can just carry on beta-free

I was realy bad stopped taking this morning!

Back to Drs again ha ha


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

hahaha you sound just like me, was on atenalol a whil back...gained 10lb so binned them. .....Cardiologist says I should pack in training and just have a couple of kids. ..... HA! said... dont EVER tell me I cant do anything.

mebbes have a word about bisoprolol tho.... its a fast acting one..comes in variety of doses... can help you out if you have a bad spell without bogging you down needlessly


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ladylean said:


> Ahhhh..yes yes! hope all is well.... and theres a few...so dont panic if your first set isnt ideal  ...I'm on bisoprolol now and only take on *when* my heart is acting up.... means a lot of the time I can just carry on beta-free


Tell me more? Have you got a thread on this? I had bad problems for months until starting my Tbol cycle.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

atenalol is the stuff i was given! v bad head dizzy sick etc etc

I have low blood pressure so cant understand being given them!

Anyway sorry for the highjack this your thread!

Thanks


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey no - hijack away - its a topic close to my heart - quite literally !!

Kimball - ill drop you a line tomoro ... In bed now, have a session early tomoro - send me a pm if I forget tho. X


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Tell me more? Have you got a thread on this? I had bad problems for months until starting my Tbol cycle.

Hi Kimball

Thread started was

Beta blockers and weights

Useing UKM app so cant link uou to it.

Any input would be good!

Cant direct message either!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Ahhhh sorry - didnt think about the PM limit thing on us newbies.

Ok - so I have intermittent tachycardia and an irregualr heartbeat. Had it all my life, the tachy I dont care about so much but the irreg beats can really leave me struggling. At my worst I was just blacking out. I think as far as b-lockers go I've tried the lot.

Atenalol - made me crazy and the irregs worse just after taking it

Propanalol - made me groggy as hell

InderalLA80 - a slow release long acting blocker, gives a slow sustained release. Helped but made training HARD work and I think it caused some weight gain (gone now!!)

Bisoprolol - these are quick release but low dose, the idea here is that I take them ONLY when my heart is acting up, if get no peace within an hour I can double up the dose. They tend to be out of my system the next day (training on them limits HR to about 145bmp...without I seem to have a high of at 183) ...also take these if I know I'm going to have a few drinks and dont want to wake up with 'the fear' the next day :whistling:

NOTE I'm def not a doc, and these are just my own experiences.... some people will do better on others...some wont be able to tolerate the ones I favour. Horses for courses x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hi hi


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> Welcome


dont forget to let me know how you get on @ the comp.......


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Howdyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

your a geordie? coming up for a weekend away with the lads at some point as i fvcking love the accent!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Welcome  lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ayup mi duck !!!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

TS99 said:


> Howdyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.
> 
> your a geordie? coming up for a weekend away with the lads at some point as i fvcking love the accent!


I am indeed.... or should I say 'aye' .... ahaaaaa...you guys will be gitting up the quayside and the bigg market I guess hahahah PLENTY happening ...believe me !


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Ayup mi duck !!!


lol...marks for effort ....but...thats Yorkshire

I might say something like ....alreet pet? or more particularly ....alreet fella?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> welcome, please do not feed the animals!


Yeah be careful

The keyboard animals hunt mainly in packs

And welcome!!! :laugh:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

hahaha [[looks over shoulder for the pack]] .... [[checks for sniper dot]] ... all ok ...so far...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ladylean said:


> Ahhhh sorry - didnt think about the PM limit thing on us newbies.
> 
> Ok - so I have intermittent tachycardia and an irregualr heartbeat. Had it all my life, the tachy I dont care about so much but the irreg beats can really leave me struggling. At my worst I was just blacking out. I think as far as b-lockers go I've tried the lot.
> 
> ...


That's really interesting, very much what I got after getting a drink spiked last year. The'fear was the worst part. All medication made it worse and it has gradually got better over 8 months until I started a Tbol cycle 6 weeks ago, when it went - so far - within a week.

Had my first drink since it started last night and other than a heavy head, mainly lack of sleep, completely ok.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ladylean said:


> lol...marks for effort ....but...thats Yorkshire
> 
> I might say something like ....alreet pet? or more particularly ....alreet fella?


or ` id climb a mountain for a canny bag of Tudor ` :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

What's all this northern talk flyin off in here for... Can't you lot just say wa gwan


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That's really interesting, very much what I got after getting a drink spiked last year. The'fear was the worst part. All medication made it worse and it has gradually got better over 8 months until I started a Tbol cycle 6 weeks ago, when it went - so far - within a week.
> 
> Had my first drink since it started last night and other than a heavy head, mainly lack of sleep, completely ok.


ah-haa, interesting .l I've always had a iffy ticker....but some c*nt (sorry but this bloke was a friend of my Dad and is scum) spiked me, ended up in hosp and I've been a lot worse ever since.

Glad youre feeling better now tho ...I just think of it as tubulence now ;-)


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> or ` id climb a mountain for a canny bag of Tudor ` :lol:


not THAT was an advert ....'geet canny like'


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Breda said:


> What's all this northern talk flyin off in here for... Can't you lot just say wa gwan


my fault - northerner *guilty* ....not one of them scratty runts you see on Jeremy Kyle tho!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ladylean said:


> my fault - northerner *guilty* ....not one of them scratty runts you see on Jeremy Kyle tho!


no but breda is :whistling:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

hahahahahaha oooof...get the feelin that wont go unanswered mind ya...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ladylean:3210742 said:


> hahahahahaha oooof...get the feelin that wont go unanswered mind ya...


I'll let it pass the mardy cnut probably ran out of doughnuts this mornin


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ladylean said:


> ah-haa, interesting .l I've always had a iffy ticker....but some c*nt (sorry but this bloke was a friend of my Dad and is scum) spiked me, ended up in hosp and I've been a lot worse ever since.
> 
> Glad youre feeling better now tho ...I just think of it as tubulence now ;-)


Yes, I had 4 days in hospital after the spiking as my heart wouldn't beat without assistance. There are some f'ing [email protected] about!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum lady..:cool:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

ladylean said:


> Hi ... noticed most people tend to post in here first with some sort of background.. I've just been merrily bantering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still haven't tried to make a whey pancake. Do you just sub the flour for Whey?

Welcome


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No man you just throw some whey in the mix


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

me - I'm fairly boring... can afford to be with an epic topping like peanut butter n jam.

I kno some people use almond flour, husk of this n that...and fair play for the health bens....I just want fast protein before I head out the door.

2 scoops sci-mx ultragen vanilla whey

1 egg white

tiny splosh of milk

spray oil

non-stick pan

whack of peanut butter

scrape of jam

preferably 4 or so of em :drool:

**...and to be fair theres not really any reason not to keep the yolk when we're only talking one egg too


----------

